

Android vs. Apple: The flyover states - SamAtt
http://brainstormtech.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2010/02/26/android-vs-apple-the-flyover-states/

======
SamAtt
I remember talking to a friend of mine back when the prius was the only hybrid
out there. He said he cared about the environment and wanted to drive a hybrid
but he couldn't bring himself to buy one because he didn't want people
thinking he was one of "those people"

Given the heavy Android concentration in the mid-west I wonder if it has to do
with the same phenomenon and that people are rejecting the iPhone because it's
seen as fashionable.

(Then again it could just be AT&T's s __ __y 3G coverage there)

~~~
protomyth
It is AT&T's 3G coverage and lack of Apple Stores. You can't buy an iPhone in
some of these states. The Prius thing really doesn't apply to Apple. Apple
hasn't attacked farmers, but Prius driving environmentalist have.

I would think with an article like this, you would check the sales of other
Apple products with outlets in the states listed and see what the delta is
from average. Given that Wal-Mart and other stores in the area sell a lot of
iPods, I would think the "Apple hate in the flyover states" is a load of crap
(which they cast doubt on later in the article).

I have an iPhone I bought when I was in Minneapolis, and now use it in ND /
SD. Plenty of people are waiting for one and AT&T did buy cell towers and a
phone company here.

